# Give It A Caption - #5



## SifuPhil (Sep 21, 2013)

*Give It A Caption! *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2013)

Follow closely now, and come with me, as we slowly ascend up the slippery path to Pleasure Peak.


----------



## Anne (Sep 21, 2013)

Something's missing in this camp, but I can't quite put my finger on it..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2013)

Driver's saying, 'hey girls wait, can I come too?'


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 21, 2013)

Record job applications flood into Summer Camp.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 22, 2013)

*Everybody gets to be so happy when they come to Camp Climax*


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 22, 2013)

_*Pleasurable time guaranteed at Camp Climax*_


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2013)

Camp Climax girls back in the saddle again. artytime:


----------



## Michael. (Sep 23, 2013)

We aim to please.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 23, 2013)

Where faking it is not an option.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 23, 2013)

"... and tomorrow, girls, if you're REALLY good, we'll have a jock-strap raid on Camp Howiwannalaya across the river ..."


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-bsf2x-aeE


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

I wonder if that performance shattered as many male illusions as it should have. :lofl:


----------



## Sid (Sep 25, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I wonder if that performance shattered as many male illusions as it should have. :lofl:



  Pretty much used to it by now.


----------

